# برنامج دراسة العطاءات



## ramadan ali (8 أغسطس 2007)

برنامج لدراسة العطاءات أكثر من رائع لاحتوائة على اكبر كمية من قواعد البيانات لبنود الاعمال ومعدلات الاداء واسعار المواد والمعدات


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم ... ومرحبا بك


----------



## ابوسعاد (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك اخونا الكريم ولكن الملف يحتوي على مقدمة عن البرنامج فهل يتوافر البرنامج لديكم؟


----------



## م2م (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور ياأخي كثيراً


----------



## ام نورا (11 أغسطس 2007)

ارحب بك ايضا يااخي في الملتقى المعطاء
مجهود طيب وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك 
لكني اتفق مع السيد ابو سعاد فاذا استطعت ان تكمل معروفك وتأتي بالبرنامج نفسه نكون ممتنين
بالانتظار


----------



## مييرا (11 أغسطس 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannks


----------



## ramadan ali (12 أغسطس 2007)

الان لاتوجد لدى نسخة من البرنامج ولكن لدى معلومات عن كيفية عمل البرنامج سأقوم بأعطائكم فكرة عنها انشاء الله فى حالة طلب الاخوة الزملاء حيث ان هذا البرنامج بالفعل جعل دراسة العطاءات وتحليل الاسعار أكثر من رائع
وشكرا لكم جميعا م رمضان على


----------



## ام نورا (12 أغسطس 2007)

فكرة رائعة لحين استحصال البرنامج 
ومشجعة للتعرف على مضمونه والبحث عنه 
نشكر اهتمامك بالرد وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الزعيم2000 (13 أغسطس 2007)

ألف شكر يا مهندس رمضان 
محمود كامل


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرامع خالص التحية .


----------



## خالد قدورة (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخ رمضان, لو تكرمت البرنامج


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (28 أغسطس 2007)

*thanx*

hi eng .ramadan
thanks for this effort
karim elfeky


----------



## عبدالرحمن الدليمي (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي لو سمحت تنزل البرنامج


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (29 أغسطس 2007)

في انتظار شرح البرنامج وامكاناته .. مع التعريف بكيفية تعاملكم معه في الواقع


----------



## ramadan ali (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*اولا مقدمة بسيطة للبرنامج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أعتذر للسادة الزملاء على تأخيرى فى الرد 
الموضوع ببساطة جدا انة لدراسة تكاليف اى مشروع يجب وجود فريق مؤهل للدراسة "أعمال اعتيادية-تشطيبات-كهربائية-ميكانيكية-0000الخ" وذلك للحصول على تكلفة يمكن من خلالها المنافسة مع الشركات الاخرى للحصول على المشروع بافضل الاسعار
فريق عمل جيد بدون قاعدة بيانات بالشركة للموارد "خامات-عمالة-معدات-مقاولى باطن 0000الخ" لايمكن انجاز الدراسة بسرعةوبدقة عالية
البرنامج يتعامل مع نوعين من الملفات "ملف الدراسة " يحتوى على بنود الاعمال
وملف الموارد والذى يحتوى على اسعار الموارد المختلفة "يصل الى اكثر من 12 الف عنصر مختلف"
ولنبدء ببند مثل الخرسانة المسلحة للآساسات
مكونات البند "خرسانة -حديد-نجارة-حدادة -صب-معالجة-فك"
الخرسانة :
المواد :

اسمنت
ركام "زلط"
رمل
مياة
اضافات للخرسانة

الحديد
سلك الرباط

العمالة
النجارة
الحدادة
الصب
الفك
المعالجة
لكل عنصر من العناصر السابقة لة فئة "سعر"


----------



## ramadan ali (1 سبتمبر 2007)

موقع البرنامج 
http://www.ipestimate.com/


----------



## ramadan ali (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*البداية ببساطة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أعتذر للسادة الزملاء على تأخيرى فى الرد 
الموضوع ببساطة جدا انة لدراسة تكاليف اى مشروع يجب وجود فريق مؤهل للدراسة "أعمال اعتيادية-تشطيبات-كهربائية-ميكانيكية-0000الخ" وذلك للحصول على تكلفة يمكن من خلالها المنافسة مع الشركات الاخرى للحصول على المشروع بافضل الاسعار
فريق عمل جيد بدون قاعدة بيانات بالشركة للموارد "خامات-عمالة-معدات-مقاولى باطن 0000الخ" لايمكن انجاز الدراسة بسرعةوبدقة عالية
البرنامج يتعامل مع نوعين من الملفات "ملف الدراسة " يحتوى على بنود الاعمال
وملف الموارد والذى يحتوى على اسعار الموارد المختلفة "يصل الى اكثر من 12 الف عنصر مختلف"
ولنبدء ببند مثل الخرسانة المسلحة للآساسات
مكونات البند "خرسانة -حديد-نجارة-حدادة -صب-معالجة-فك"
الخرسانة :
المواد :

اسمنت
ركام "زلط"
رمل
مياة
اضافات للخرسانة
الحديد
سلك الرباط

العمالة:
النجارة
الحدادة
الصب
الفك
المعالجة
المعدات :
مضخة خرسانة للصب 
لكل عنصر من العناصر السابقة لة فئة "سعر" اذا كان هذا الحال فى بند واحد فكييف سيتم تسعير مقايسة بها مئات البنود
البرنامج يتعامل مع البنود بطريقة سهلة وبسيطة وتتمثل فى وجود قاعدة بيانات قوية تم تصنيفها طبقا لبنود الاعمال مع امكانية تخصيص اسعار للبنود طبقا للمنطقة والتى قد تؤثر فى اسعار المواد او العمالة او المعدات
موقع البرنامج http://www.ipestimate.com/
مرفق تقريرين من تقارير البرنامج والتى تصل الى 80 تقرير


----------



## ramadan ali (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*ببساطة جدا*

فى احد المشاريع كانت كمية الخرسانة المطلوبة للمشروع 35000 متر مكعب المطلوب من مهندس الدراسة تسعير هذا البند فما هو المتوقع منة للحصول على افضل الاسعار والمنافسة القوية
اولا:عرض سعر توريد 
يقوم مهندس الدراسة بارسال طلب عرض سعر من الشركات الموردة للخرسانة الجاهزة ومقارنة تلك العروض والحصول على افضل شروط والمتمثلة فى :
1-سعر ثابت على طول مدة المشروع
2- شروط دفع جيدة
3- توفير دعم فنى "اختبارات - اعداد الخلطة التصميمية "
ثانيا :تحليل بند الخرسانة الجاهزة وتوفيرة بواسطة الشركة التى يمثلها المهندس 
مكونات محطة الخلط
خزانات للاسمنت "3 خزان"
خزان اضافات
خزانات مياة ارضية
غرفة تحكم للمحطة
معمل ضبط جودة 
مخازن للركام والرمل
هيكل المحطة 
لودر خدمة 
مضخة خرسانة
سيارات نقل الخرسانة عدد 3
فريق العمل بالمحطة
مصاريف التشغيل وقود-زيت - كهرباء-ماء 00000الخ
يتم حساب التكلفة الاجملية لهذة البنود 
يقوم البرنامج بعد ذلك بتحويل تلك التكلفة على بنود الخرسانة فقط وتظهر على هيئة قيمة المعدات اللازمة لانتاج م3 خرسانة
م رمضان 0020101722314


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (9 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخ رمضان علي على التوضيح والشروحات الطيبة
قالوا ان العود احمد .. وانت اثبت ذلك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (10 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا تمنباتي لك ولجميع الأخوة والأخوات دوام الصحة والتوفيق .


----------



## mh702 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ramadan ali (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*كيفية عمل البرنامج*

عند البدء فى مشروع جديد 
يتم تسجيل بيانات المشروع والمتمثلة فى 
اسم المشروع
رقم المشروع 
نوع المشروع
مساحة المشروع
تاريخ تقديم العطاء
مدة المشروع
العملة المستخدمة فى التسعير
ملفات الموارد المستخدمة للمشروع :
1-العمالة
2-المواد
3-المعدات
4-فرق العمل
5-مقاولى الباطن
بعد ذلك يتم ادخال لاتى:
الملاحظات العامة بالمشروع 
طبيعة الموقع "سهل الوصول الية-عوائق-مناخ00000الخ"
شروط التعاقد
تاريخ البداية والنهاية المتوقع
شروط الدفع
غرمات التاخير


----------



## ramadan ali (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على اى استفسار*

فى حالة مواجهة اى مهندس دراسة مشكلة فى الدراسة ممكن ان يطرحها ونرد علية بكيفية تعامل البرنامج مع حل هذة المشكلة


----------



## دووين (12 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووور
والله كنت اتمنى هيجي مصدر 
شكرا على هذا التعاون


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engahmedalaa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخ رمضان, لوتسمح شرح البرنامج


----------



## الكراديسى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## maes (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الكتاب الشيق


----------



## عودة (28 أكتوبر 2007)

اللهم ربي يوفقك


----------



## engahmedalaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

وفقك الله ،،،


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 فبراير 2008)

وينك يا عمنا وفين برامج العطاءات


----------



## mostafa elkadi (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ناصر (22 فبراير 2008)

الف الف الف شكر تأ مل البرنامج


----------



## gafel (23 فبراير 2008)

ممكن وضع البرنامج على أحد مواقع التحميل ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ashrafemara (23 فبراير 2008)

مع خالص شكرنا
وىمل وضع البرنامج على اي موقع تحميل 4shared مثلا


----------



## ramadan ali (23 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

اشكر الجميع على التواصل واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن وانشاء الله يستمر التواصل وتقديم شرح وافى للبرنامج
م رمضان


----------



## Eng.Haythem (2 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي المهندس ramadan ali على هذه لمعلومات القيمة 
بارك فيك وسدد خطاك
ولكن اتمني لو كان معك نسخة من البرنامج للإستفادة منها لأني حاولت الحصول عليها لكني لم استطع
وشكرا على تواصلك،


----------



## مهندس126 (2 مارس 2008)

لو فية حد عنوا نسخة من البرنامج ممكن يرفعها لينا


----------



## ramadan ali (3 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم جميعا*

يمكن تنزيل نسخة ديمو من الموقع 
مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (31 مارس 2008)

موضوع شيق وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (31 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الناصح (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرامع خالص التحية


----------



## ramadan ali (19 أبريل 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا*

شكرا لكم على التواصل وجزاكم الله خيرا
رمضان


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (20 أبريل 2008)

شكراً لك اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmad_fawzy (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع فعلا أنا كنت محتاج له. شكرا جدا:56:


----------



## عطيةحسن (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كل الشكر لك و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## احمد المهندس ك (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخ رمضان, لو تكرمت البرنامج


----------



## م محمد كرم (12 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم*


----------



## عطيةحسن (12 يناير 2009)

يا اخي مشكور لكن فين البرنامج


----------



## ramadan ali (23 يناير 2009)

*كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العام الجديد*

ادعوا الله من كل قلبى ان يوفقكم الى الخير


----------



## مريم ظريف (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## عوض حبيب (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيراً
علي هذه البرامج الهامة في مجال دراسة العطاءات
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## Mokamal (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
البرنامج يا أخي الكريم لا يحتوي علي software لذا كيف يتم إستعماله
أم لابد أن يدفع له فلوس لترخيصه علي الإنترنت


----------



## خالد المليجي (17 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور علي مجهودك*

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## hammhamm44 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

thankssssssssss wa Ead Saaaaaeeeeeeeed


----------



## odwan (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
كل عام وأنتم بخير وصحة


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## engahmedezz (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزااااااااااااكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونحن في انتظار أحد المهندسين الموجودين بمدنا بهذا البرنامج لما له من أهميه


----------



## adelhamad (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## najeebali (12 ديسمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابو الأمين (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hohozizi (14 ديسمبر 2010)

a;vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hany_kortoba (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فى مجهودك
لا تتاخر علينا فى هذة الجواهر 
فى انتظار الباقى​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ابوساره (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر الله لكم وبارك في جهودكم


----------



## عبدالرحمن نزال (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أين البرنامج يا مهندس رمضان


----------



## احمد محمدعبدالمعطي (11 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## nakib12 (12 يونيو 2011)

thanks but iwant concentrated about road infrastrucre


----------



## صلاح على محمد شاور (12 يونيو 2011)

ألف شكر وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (14 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً ونتمنى من المهندس رمضان على أن يكمل شرح البرنامج


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (16 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم ... ومرحبا بك*​


----------



## ahmedvip10 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا المهندس رمضان و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي منصور (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## mezohazoma (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## samipro (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مع جزيل الشكر والإمتنان
عمل أكثر من ممتاز


----------



## engawyyy (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ريهام توفيق الشيخ (24 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل يونس (28 يناير 2012)

موضوع قيم اتمنى مواصلة الموضوع


----------



## بشير السعدي (29 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أسامةأحمد (6 فبراير 2014)

شكررررررااااااااااا


----------



## شادى حسين (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## سامح جورجى (7 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## M ELKADY (17 أبريل 2015)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## alsadeek (4 مايو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد جدا فى مجال الهندسة


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 مايو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

